# Glitch kernel



## hank3fan (Sep 16, 2011)

Anyone know if tk will be hooking up the s3 community?
I haven't found any info on if he is or isn't.

I love me some glitch goodness!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## droidstyle (Oct 22, 2011)

none of the glitch crew(as far as I know) upgraded to GS3's yet...so it might be awhile.


----------

